# Trolling the Rigs



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey guys.

I have not posted in a while but the last time I was out at the rigs I saw a very different teaser behind a boat trolling.

If any of you have ever bass fished you know what a Lunker Lure is.

This thing had a steady buzz in front of the chain.

I wasn't a bird

and it was noticeably different. 

Pulled steady with no bounce and just propellered thru the water nice and easy.


Any Ideas?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

"flippy floppy thing"?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

atlantacapt said:


> "flippy floppy thing"?


Possible I watched a video on youtube about it.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

might do some damage


----------

